# PSP and a Pokemon Black and white.(two questions)



## Kitoth (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been thinking about it and thought best to ask those who either own a PSP or might get one soon. I'm, not talking abut the next gen one but the current one that has the price-drop to $120.. There are some games on it that I would love to play still as well as some down loadable ones on the PSN store. But the big question is knowing the next-gen will come out i think later this year or next year, would it be a good buy or not.. now before you say a no, please understand that I'm not talking about just a handful of games i want to play but quite a bit some old, some new, some from the PSN store. but i still want opinions on what you all think. preferably those who own one since if you don't own one and never even played one the opinion is not much help.. And please don't say get a 3DS  over the PSP. That is NOT what this topic is about.

Moving on now. I am considering getting Pokemon Black or White, but I am still unsure and would like to hear from those who have it and played it. Such things are what are the key differences i should know about, how it plays over the previous Pokemon games and if you feel it has a good story to it. As well as any other useful information.

Well thanks in advance.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 7, 2011)

Black and White are VERY worth it. Unsure about the PSP.


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2011)

From what I've heard, Black and White start off in different towns. Plus Black has Black City where you fight trainers mostly and White has the White Forest where you can catch Pokemon.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 9, 2011)

If you do decide to get a PSP, crack it so you can run homebrew and isos on it. I won't elaborate further as it's against forum rules, but it is more worth it to do this. 

As for B/W, I literally just got it a few hours ago, so I can't tell you how good it is yet, but don't expect much different in terms of story from all the others.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 11, 2011)

Pokemon BW is good.


----------

